# Ed? IKO shingles



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

The common consensus among most roofers opinions about IKO shingles is that they are the bottom of the barrel when it comes to quality and service after the fact, as you are experiencing currently.

One roofer, bit I can not remember who, has nothing but good things to say about them and also their warranty service. I guess it depends on where you are located and the commitment of the IKO staff in that particular region.

I think the other roofer was around the West Coast or somewheres around there. When IKO's first were being sold in the Chicago market, they flooded this area with 2nds, and received a very poor and ongoing bad reputation. Yes, the product was cheaper to buy back then, but many contractors reputations suffered greatly I would imagine, when there were extreme warranty issues, which would not get covered.

Were you the one who specified the IKO shingles or was it the customer?

Ed


----------



## RooferJim (Mar 11, 2006)

Everyone knows IKO is the worst one. They flooded the market here about 15 years ago now just about all the suppliers got rid of them.


----------



## Tree Frog Roofer (Feb 10, 2008)

Actually the builder bought them and I just installed them. The builder and homeowner were good friends, or at least friends. I have regretted it everyday since. I prefer Certainteed or GAF shingles, I like the Owens Corning traditionals 3 tabs. Thank you for responding!


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

At some point you are going to have to notify them that the problems are not instalation related and stop being liable for a defective product that you had no control in choosing.

Ed


----------



## the roofing god (Aug 2, 2007)

sealing is one thing,but even non sealant shingles had no problems with proper nailing,was that done--I do agree w/the poor shingle quality issues in the past(don`t use them ,so can`t say about now)


----------



## Don The Roofer (Mar 12, 2008)

Tree Frog Roofer, You need to call the 1-800 number for IKO and get a home owner warranty packet. Has instructions on how to file a claim. Have had very few problems with IKO shingles. Most common issue I know of is not nailing on the white line. IkO will not warranty if not nail properly.


----------

